#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  TV a CABO via Cabo de Internet

## aka2005

Ola Galera, trabalho com internet via cabo aqui na cidade, e to procurando informaçoes sobre adicionar a meu serviço de cabo, a TV a Cabo, alguem tem algum conhecimento, ou indicaçoes onde eu possa tirar minhas duvidas?

----------


## herlon2008

Quanto a questão de prover o serviço, atraves de sua infra-estrutura, isto não é dificil, desde que seu cabeamento esteja contemplado para aguentar grandes volumes de pacotes e possua um roteador adequado para isto.  
O problema maior, é quanto a regulamentação, pois as empresas SCM, de acordo com o que li, e encontrei alguns pareceres juridicos, não podem prestar este serviço, de ordem publica. Algo como rodar um IP TV, afim de atender o mercado corporativo com finalidade especifica, isto é possivel, agora transmitir canais da rede pública aberta e por assinatura, isto é vedado. 

Se estiver errado por favor me corrijam ...

----------


## harrypotheard

Tb me interesso sobre vender tv para meus clientes, hj tenho 400 linhas voip com numero para cada cliente, caixa posta e soft-fone, quero implantar a tv, lançamos ontem a radio online, nossa rede esta toda em 5.8, ou cabo, trabalho com turbo e dois cartoes um tx ou rx para torres, sinceramente banda e que nao nos falta...

----------


## herlon2008

Vejam, este é um modelo interessante, pois pelo que entendi, não causam problemas de ordem juridica. 

IDG Now! - Enquanto aguarda regulamentaÃ§Ã£o, Brasil Telecom faz piloto de IPTV

----------


## 1929

> Vejam, este é um modelo interessante, pois pelo que entendi, não causam problemas de ordem juridica. 
> 
> IDG Now! - Enquanto aguarda regulamentaÃ§Ã£o, Brasil Telecom faz piloto de IPTV


É realmente muito interessante esta opção.
Mas onde vai nos levar toda esta "convergência"?

----------


## aka2005

MAs entaum, alguem ai ja trabalha com esse sistema, como posso faze-lo, por IP-TV?? gostaria d mais informações, ate agora nao obtive sucesso.

----------


## 1929

> MAs entaum, alguem ai ja trabalha com esse sistema, como posso faze-lo, por IP-TV?? gostaria d mais informações, ate agora nao obtive sucesso.


É complicado.

Se você gerar o sinal, para casos específicos a legislação permite.
Mas usar sinal de emissoras, complica.

A BrasilTelecom parece que fez um projeto piloto, disponibilizando filmes. Mas aí entra a questão de direitos autorais que pode encarecer para um provedor pequeno.

----------


## aka2005

Entaum amigo, quero mandar sinal pra casos especificos, so meus clientes que quererem terao esse tipo d serviço adicionado ao da internet.

----------


## 1929

> Entaum amigo, quero mandar sinal pra casos especificos, so meus clientes que quererem terao esse tipo d serviço adicionado ao da internet.


É um serviço tentador, não?
Eu li hoje sobre ganhar dinheiro oferecendo serviço gratis.
Como ex. uma banda colocou na internet o último CD para download. Foi baixado 1milhao e 200 mil cópias no primeiro dia. E a banda deixou a vontade de cada um contribuir quanto quiz. A notícia dizia que o resultado foi excelente. Certo que a banda já tinha seu mercado cativo.

Logicamente, que povo educado é outra coisa, né? É só questão de reconhecer o trabalho dos outros.
Não sei se entre nós daria certo.

Mas que oferecer algo mais a um custo baixo pode ser uma opção boa.
Pode ser um adicional que as operadoras ainda não estão fazendo. E como a rede é fechada, a questão de direitos autorais não se torna tão pública. Só se algum usuário complicar e denunciar.

----------


## aka2005

Entaum cara isso ai, mas quero legaliza tudo aki, andei pesquisando, axei um equipamento q recebe os canais, e joga via cabo ou radio e recebe no cliente por um aparelho, q chega a net, e o sinal d tV.. mas meio por cima ainda... nao tem detalhes especificos.

----------


## 1929

> Entaum cara isso ai, mas quero legaliza tudo aki, andei pesquisando, axei um equipamento q recebe os canais, e joga via cabo ou radio e recebe no cliente por um aparelho, q chega a net, e o sinal d tV.. mas meio por cima ainda... nao tem detalhes especificos.


Vou ficar no aguardo para ver como é isso. Só fico pensando é no direito de retransmissão como fica.
Quando descobrir volta aí e conta.

----------


## harrypotheard

galera olha so tem um sistema de compactação em mpeg nao sei ao certo, e assim: vc injeta com audio e video nele, 8, 16, 32 canais, dae ele transforma isso em tcp/ip, a banda vc coloca formorme o cliente pois ele controla por mac, mt mt massa, e gerencia quem pagou ou nao... na outra ponta o cliente, um aparelho = ao da sky q pode ter o cartao ou ser controlado pelo mac, ele tem saidas e entradas de video rca, etc.. e uma rj45, se conseguir esse cara roteando ainda e com uma porta wireless, estou procurando se acharem me avisem, agora injetar imagem vai ser facil mas é pirataria... tem que olhar essa parte tb

----------


## aka2005

Ta complicado de axar esse sistema legalizado, pelo piratao tem como, mas é foda, trabalha fora da linha...

----------


## herlon2008

Em fazer igual a Brasil Telecom, não vejo nenhum problema, pois é um video on demand, caberia ai uma consulta juridica, mas no meu entender eu não estaria infringindo a lei. 
Quanto a questão dos direitos autorais, logicamente que para isto vc tera que adquirir todos os filmes genuinos em numero de copias suficiente para acesso simultaneo e coloca-los em um storage com um software controlador de acesso e conversor para mpeg, para retransmissão até o cliente.
O que você estaria fazendo é uma locadora virtual, onde o cliente locaria o filme, assistindo atraves de sua rede de dados. 
É como se locar o aparelho DVD e o DVD genuino para o cliente, como qualquer locadora o faz. 
Se alguem conseguir efetuar esta consulta juridica e postar para nós todos agradeço.

----------


## aka2005

> Em fazer igual a Brasil Telecom, não vejo nenhum problema, pois é um video on demand, caberia ai uma consulta juridica, mas no meu entender eu não estaria infringindo a lei. 
> Quanto a questão dos direitos autorais, logicamente que para isto vc tera que adquirir todos os filmes genuinos em numero de copias suficiente para acesso simultaneo e coloca-los em um storage com um software controlador de acesso e conversor para mpeg, para retransmissão até o cliente.
> O que você estaria fazendo é uma locadora virtual, onde o cliente locaria o filme, assistindo atraves de sua rede de dados. 
> É como se locar o aparelho DVD e o DVD genuino para o cliente, como qualquer locadora o faz. 
> Se alguem conseguir efetuar esta consulta juridica e postar para nós todos agradeço.


Boa dica vlw, Cara, mas em questao de equipamentos, sera q vc ou alguem sabe o q é recomendado?? pra usar, ou tem alguma ideia de como fazer? Com eu disse aqui utilizo Rede a Cabo...

----------


## 1929

> Boa dica vlw, Cara, mas em questao de equipamentos, sera q vc ou alguem sabe o q é recomendado?? pra usar, ou tem alguma ideia de como fazer? Com eu disse aqui utilizo Rede a Cabo...


Aka2005, você começou com rede a cabo desde o início? 

E precisou de alguma licença para implantar os cabos?

Se achar melhor, abre novo tópico sobre o assunto.

----------


## harrypotheard

o cabo nao esta na rua, simplesmente esta nos predios com link de alta performace 2x 50mb... vamos implantar nos postes da cidade um cabo com 200 pares e alguns concentradores xdsl na cidade, começando pelo centro, apenas para empresas, vamos vender link ADE agora...

----------


## aka2005

> Aka2005, você começou com rede a cabo desde o início? 
> 
> E precisou de alguma licença para implantar os cabos?
> 
> Se achar melhor, abre novo tópico sobre o assunto.


Começamos com internet discada, dpois passo pra radio, agora cabo... Sim precisa d licença, nosso sistema passa pela rua tbm, onde temos que ter a licença da empresa responsavel pelos postes, nosso caso é a Cemat, tudo legalizado.. agora quero investir na TV.. e to a procura.

----------


## 1929

> Começamos com internet discada, dpois passo pra radio, agora cabo... Sim precisa d licença, nosso sistema passa pela rua tbm, onde temos que ter a licença da empresa responsavel pelos postes, nosso caso é a Cemat, tudo legalizado.. agora quero investir na TV.. e to a procura.


Agora sim estou compreendendo o teu interesse. Você já tem uma estrutura compatível. Por wireless é impossível obter velocidades adequadas.
Na minha cidade não tem TV a cabo e algum tempo atrás eu estava interessado em contatar uma empresa, a NET, para fazer uma parceria, já que a cidade é pequena e talvêz não houvesse interesse por parte deles em implantar tão cedo. Mas depois me envolvi com o wireless e não pensei mais.
Mas agora a VIVO já está disponibilizando em algumas cidades, o telefone, a banda larga e a TV tudo junto por 199,00.
Logo logo eles vão expandir este tipo de serviço também.

----------


## luisteba

> Tb me interesso sobre vender tv para meus clientes, hj tenho 400 linhas voip com numero para cada cliente, caixa posta e soft-fone, quero implantar a tv, lançamos ontem a radio online, nossa rede esta toda em 5.8, ou cabo, trabalho com turbo e dois cartoes um tx ou rx para torres, sinceramente banda e que nao nos falta...


Qual Equipamento tu usa na sua rede para prover o acesso a 5.8,


obrigado

----------


## aka2005

Ola galera, voltei, bom sobre a duvida. axei um *Decodificador Digital,* onde o sinal entra por cabo coaxial... mas eu queria ver se tem algum que entre por cabo de Rede, Rj-45... e desse aparelho sai pra TV e pro CPU...

----------


## GrayFox

Um tempo atras me veio essa ideia... Montei um servidor em freebsd e funciona legal até, dependendo do codec.
Com mpeg2, funciona com trafego de 2 a 4mbits em unicast. Ou voces podem até jogar em multicast na rede.

Se utilizar Mpeg4, com 720 linhas, voces jogam na rede com 768K, ou entao se jogar com baixa qualidade, jogam com 384K.
Ja tem um aparelho que faz tudo isso, alem de jogar internet, joga voip e joga iptv no mesmo aparelho. Fora que da tambem de fazer videoconferencia (tem camera, usb e bla bla bla.. muita coisa.)

Saudações

----------


## luisteba

onde posso ter o prospecto destes equipamentos,

obrigado

----------


## aka2005

> Um tempo atras me veio essa ideia... Montei um servidor em freebsd e funciona legal até, dependendo do codec.
> Com mpeg2, funciona com trafego de 2 a 4mbits em unicast. Ou voces podem até jogar em multicast na rede.
> 
> Se utilizar Mpeg4, com 720 linhas, voces jogam na rede com 768K, ou entao se jogar com baixa qualidade, jogam com 384K.
> Ja tem um aparelho que faz tudo isso, alem de jogar internet, joga voip e joga iptv no mesmo aparelho. Fora que da tambem de fazer videoconferencia (tem camera, usb e bla bla bla.. muita coisa.)
> 
> Saudações


Ola amigo, qual o nome do aparelho, e onde pego ele?? informaçoes, comprar ?? obrigado.

----------


## GrayFox

Aqui no Brasil nao tem a venda, estou vendo com os fabricantes para importar.
Saudações,

----------


## jaos_caxias

qual a marca e o modelo?

----------


## aka2005

> Aqui no Brasil nao tem a venda, estou vendo com os fabricantes para importar.
> Saudações,


Blz amigo, mas vc tem algum site, q tem especificações desse produto?? algum dado desse produto pra mim avalia aqui se posso utiliza-lo em que preciso ?? qualquer coisa me add no msn.: [email protected]

----------


## yndess

kara...da pra voce passar um link deste aparelho que voce achou..pois tambem ja pensei nisso mais nao sei por onde comecar

----------


## GrayFox

Por enquanto nao, pq talvez vou pegar representação dele no Brasil.

 :Smile:

----------


## catvbrasil

Para quem não sabe, também sou especialista em TV a cabo, antenas coletivas, tv por assinatura e emissoras comunitárias (rádio e tv) a uns 10 anos... Tenho até livro sobre o assunto... Esta semana recebi um email da CIANET, informando o lançamento de um sistema parecido com o das grandes empresas de cabo utilizam(CMTS). Este equipamento seria um CMTS de baixo custo... O único incoveniente´, é que é necessário um cable-modem específico (a própria empresa oferece), para cada assinante.

O preço fica em média, 800 reais pro CMTS de baixo custo e uns 200 reais para cada cable modem.

CIANET networking

Eles tem um sistema para colocar os sinais de internet no cabo da tv (não sei até onde compensa, mas está ae para quem quiser conferir). Uma das desvantagens que o sistema de cabos de tv, deve possuir a caracteristica de retorno ativo (forwarding), representando um custo maior da rede de cabos.......


*Encontrei este equipamento que transmite sinais de audio e video, via wireless 2.4:*

ADDLOGIX InternetVue 2020 Wireless Video Adapter (IV-2020): Compare Prices, View Price History and Read Reviews at NexTag

Este equipamento faz stream de sinais de audio e video via wireless 2.4ghz banda b/g.

*Matéria interessante sobre isso:*

Vídeo na Internet - Vídeo na Internet - 1. Introdução

----------


## aka2005

Mas no meu caso, ja tenho internet a cabo, por Cabo RJ45... e quero adiciona nela a TV...

----------


## aka2005

O amigo me passo esse equipamento mas nao tenho nenhuma informação sobre ele, e como funciona.

Alguem tem alguma informaçao?? obrigado.

----------


## yndess

seguinte...
to precisando que algum me ajude mais uma vez aí
aki em minha cidade nao tem tecnico de instalaçao de tv por assinatura
entao como eu faço pra que eu possa ser um tecnico cadastrado???
da SKY por exemplo.

----------


## aka2005

> seguinte...
> to precisando que algum me ajude mais uma vez aí
> aki em minha cidade nao tem tecnico de instalaçao de tv por assinatura
> entao como eu faço pra que eu possa ser um tecnico cadastrado???
> da SKY por exemplo.


Po amigo, liga no 0800 da Sky, eles indicaram vc onde tem q ligar, ou ir.

----------


## aka2005

> Um tempo atras me veio essa ideia... Montei um servidor em freebsd e funciona legal até, dependendo do codec.
> Com mpeg2, funciona com trafego de 2 a 4mbits em unicast. Ou voces podem até jogar em multicast na rede.
> 
> Se utilizar Mpeg4, com 720 linhas, voces jogam na rede com 768K, ou entao se jogar com baixa qualidade, jogam com 384K.
> Ja tem um aparelho que faz tudo isso, alem de jogar internet, joga voip e joga iptv no mesmo aparelho. Fora que da tambem de fazer videoconferencia (tem camera, usb e bla bla bla.. muita coisa.)
> 
> Saudações


Ola amigo, entao preciso ver esse aparelho ai, informações... como comprar, como ele funciona, me add no msn ai. [email protected]

----------

